# Joe Blasco?



## Zoffe (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm done with school next year and even though it might be "better" for me to just stay here in Denmark and go to university I really, really wanna go to USA and go to some sort of makeup school.

I've looked at Joe Blasco and I was wondering if any of you had any experiences with that school?
I think I'm interested in the Professional makeup artistry course but maybe the Beauty makeup artistry course is enough? Which one would you recommend?

Or would you recommend a completely different school? I don't really have any preferences as to where in the contry the school should be 'cus I'll have to move no matter what school I choose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Any help would be greatly appreciated! It's a bit complicated to choose a school on the other side of the world


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 4, 2008)

I've heard of Joe Blasco...but don't know much about it...I do know that MUDD is a great school though...I've known people that who have gone there and loved it!


----------

